# CD recommendations from Stuttgart performers from 1950's



## lincoln36 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi,
Would really appreciate some help!
My dad is older and lives in a rural area where they do not get internet. He loves opera so I try and buy him CD's when I can.
He served in the military in Stuttgart in the 1950's, I recently bought him Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande, in German , he loves Lore Wissman and Wolfgang Windgassen. 
I would love to get him some other recordings that would've featured singers he would've seen perform in Stuttgart at that time.
Any suggestions of CD's I could purchase from that Stuttgart era? 
Additionally, he seems to really enjoy compilations, so if there are any good ones you'd recommend, would love those as well.
Appreciate any help!
Dave


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

lincoln36 said:


> Hi,
> Would really appreciate some help!
> My dad is older and lives in a rural area where they do not get internet. He loves opera so I try and buy him CD's when I can.
> He served in the military in Stuttgart in the 1950's, I recently bought him Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande, in German , he loves Lore Wissman and Wolfgang Windgassen.
> ...


I do hope our German friends can help you, welcome to Talk Classical by the way.


----------

